# How do you keep planted tanks algae free?



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just curious how everyone keeps their planted tanks free of algae. I've been having a bit of a problem with black thread-like algae growing on the edges of my plant leaves, and would like to know the best way to remove it and prevent it from growing again.

Thanks, -Z


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know about black thread algae specifically, but for algae in general, avoiding excessive lighting (reduce # of hours you run your tank lighting) or injecting CO2 should help.

Also the obvious -- adding an algae eater like a bristlenose pleco or flying fox, etc. may help if they happen to eat that type of algae.



-Zeke



z1200 said:


> Just curious how everyone keeps their planted tanks free of algae. I've been having a bit of a problem with black thread-like algae growing on the edges of my plant leaves, and would like to know the best way to remove it and prevent it from growing again.
> 
> Thanks, -Z


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just curious, how does Co2 help? And as far as reducing lighting It really doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference. The only algae eater in the tank is one Otto cat, I had more but only one survived.

The tank is probably also slightly overstocked, but full of live plants. My LPS told me they would buy my fish and once I had some raised up ready to trade, they said they would only take them for free.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Algae competes with plants for resources (light, nutrients, etc). Algae does better in a low CO2 environment than aquarium plants, so if there is too much light and not enough CO2, your plants will get outcompeted by algae. Injecting CO2 helps shift the balance in favor of the plants. 

For the record, I don't practice CO2 injection as it will drop your pH (carbonic acid gets formed) and I do not want to have to worry about that whole can of worms.

I prefer to just reduce how long I run my lights instead -- a lot easier. But it limits me in what kind of plants I can do....medium/high light plants are difficult for me, so I stick to low /medium light plants only. No glossostigma for me 

The key is to find the right amount of light for your plants so your aquarium plants are getting sufficient but not excessive light.

-Zeke




z1200 said:


> Just curious, how does Co2 help? And as far as reducing lighting It really doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference. The only algae eater in the tank is one Otto cat, I had more but only one survived.
> 
> The tank is probably also slightly overstocked, but full of live plants. My LPS told me they would buy my fish and once I had some raised up ready to trade, they said they would only take them for free.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess I will have to try reducing lights some more, or setting up a Co2 system. I used to have willow hygro in my tank but it all melted when I reduced my lighting, originally I started with 2 lights but now I am running the tank on only one 24" daylight bulb. All my plants are growing, but so is the unsightly algae.

Thanks for the advice, -Z


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Another thing you might consider -- which is a little more expensive than CO2 injection, but achieves a similar result, is to use a product like Fluorish Excel, which is a liquid form of carbon. It also helps your plants in that it has algicidal properties. If the tank isn't too big and doesn't have tons of water changes, it probably won't cost too much to dose the tank daily with Flourish Excel. 

Many people who dose CO2 ALSO do Excel *in addition* so don't think of it as mutually exclusive with CO2 injection. 

Flourish Excel doesn't work with all plants btw...e.g. won't work with vals..so be sure to do your research before considering it.

-Zeke



z1200 said:


> I guess I will have to try reducing lights some more, or setting up a Co2 system. I used to have willow hygro in my tank but it all melted when I reduced my lighting, originally I started with 2 lights but now I am running the tank on only one 24" daylight bulb. All my plants are growing, but so is the unsightly algae.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, -Z


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone here used H2O2 in their tanks? I'ge found multiple articles on dosing hydrogen peroxide to kill BBA and staghorn.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have sucesfully used hydrogen peroxide in both my fresh and salt tanks to control unwanted plant life.I dosed with a syringe and applied directly on what I wanted to eliminate.Be careful as some plants will not tolerate this ,but I didn't have any delicate plants.Make sure you know % of solution(US is usaully 3% Europe is 6%).It took three days of consecutive application to BBA to work,but if you don't eliminate WHY it's growing it will come back.
Others say high doses of excel lwork also(H202 is way cheaper).


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Question...have you read this thread...
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/lowest-cost-easiest-way-eliminate-green-34262.html


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Is that fish safe??

-zeke



coralbandit said:


> I have sucesfully used hydrogen peroxide in both my fresh and salt tanks to control unwanted plant life.I dosed with a syringe and applied directly on what I wanted to eliminate.Be careful as some plants will not tolerate this ,but I didn't have any delicate plants.Make sure you know % of solution(US is usaully 3% Europe is 6%).It took three days of consecutive application to BBA to work,but if you don't eliminate WHY it's growing it will come back.
> Others say high doses of excel lwork also(H202 is way cheaper).


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would imagine, peroxide is water with an extra oxygen molecule.

As far as scrubbers go, the tank with the problem is only a 30 gal. tank. I don't really want to build a scrubber for a 30 gal tank. This is my display tank and I want to keep it as natural looking as possible.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Carbon monoxide is CO2 missing an oxygen, i wouldn't call THAT safe 

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Test post.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide is indeed safe.One must just dose safely(as with anything else in a closed system).This was a link posted by another member I found to have great info for all questioning the use of hydrogen peroxide.
Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Cool, good to know.

-Zeke


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I had some BBA, and Staghorn algae issues in my 30gal, and 40long. I started using DIY co2, and within three weeks the algae had diminished by 75%. It's been a few months now and I have absolutely NO algae, and the plants have exploded with growth. I have to trim them every week. SOOO I am a big believer in co2 injection. The DIY co2 costs basically nothing to set up.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

What do you do about black crud on the top surface of leaves?


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Spot treat with 3% hydrogen peroxide. Shut off filters, let water calm down use syringe to administer peroxide. Let set for about 15 min. then restart filters. It may take a few treatments.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you happen to know - is spot treating w/ h2o2 directly on leaves safe for even sensitive crypt? Just hoping somebody has tried it before I do... *#3


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I read that crypts and vals were not happy(possible melting) with the h202.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Crypts do react negatively to more than one treatment with h202. I have treated crypts one time with minimal effect on them. I don't have Vals, so I can't comment on them. All other plants seem to be unaffected by the h202. Spot treating will only help the immediate situation. You need to find which element is lacking in the balance, causing the algae. Try adjusting the photoperiod down for a week or so. If that don't help, try fert dosage change. Just keep experimenting until you hit the sweet spot.


----------

